# SYKE - Sykes Enterprises (NASDAQ)



## RobL (6 November 2019)

Sykes Enterprises is listed on the NASDAQ using the ticker SYKE. The company provides business process outsourcing services, IT consulting and IT-enabled services. Company headquarters are in Tampa, Florida. Hit a 52 weeks high in trade Tuesday, November 5.

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html  you can find links to the company’s web-site, fundamental and technical analysis. Databases for other Australian and US stocks of interest are also available.


----------

